# The NOW SOLD OUT LE AQUADIVE



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

This was a commissioned Diver's Watches Facebook Group Aquadive. All 20 pieces, made from a stainless steel 100x harder than 316L, have now been spoken for, but I wanted to SHARE it here regardless.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Loving that blue bezel, shame it's such a limited run. Still there will be 20 guys with a big smile on their face.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Why haven't we had the opportunity to do something like this with Aquadive? This is the home of their official forum after all. I for one would love to participate in the process of design and ultimately, ownership of a LE Wus Aquadive.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Jaybob: Diver's Watches Facebook Group, the largest Dive Watch community on Facebook, commissioned the watch to be made.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Jaybob has a point, I too would happily like to be in on a F74 commissioned Aquadive watch, and I bet there are plenty of Aquadive fans on this Forum not using Facebook who would like the opportunity too.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Somebody has to do the legwork. I'm sure AD would rise to the challenge as they did for this group.


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

Something to look forward to in the fall! I got the last one ! Thanks WUS!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

You lucky boy, from the rendering it looks like the same case as the BS500, if it is it'll be very comfortable. What movement etc will it have?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rich-L said:


> Something to look forward to in the fall! I got the last one ! Thanks WUS!


I have 1 of the 25 made coming my way also. I will post some live shots when it arrives.


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one coming too and I can't wait either ☺


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't have one coming, but cannot wait to see the photos. The blue bezel insert looks very sharp, ceramic?


----------



## georgeabrahams (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks very beautiful


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

supawabb said:


> I don't have one coming, but cannot wait to see the photos. The blue bezel insert looks very sharp, ceramic?


Yes, ceramic insert, nuclear lume, and ETA movement! Can't wait to meet it!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Waiting for #7/25, should be any day now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut_ (Oct 6, 2016)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Somebody has to do the legwork. I'm sure AD would rise to the challenge as they did for this group.


I've chatted with Ben before about alternate colours, and they are receptive to it. Either one-off's for the cost of a custom printed dial, or further discussions about releasing coloured editions like a blue BS500 (which didn't go anywhere ultimately).

Regardless, nice work on getting the limited edition run in. Would have loved to have got my hands on one of them.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are awesome! Congratulations to the 20 owners.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Mikey.S said:


> Waiting for #7/25, should be any day now
> 
> JUST IN!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats on your find!


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

#24 in the house. Great watch. Great experience!!!Good grief, sorry so big, posted from my phone!!! I will try and post some later.... oh my...


----------



## Alsterriff (Nov 20, 2011)

a real beauty. Congrats!


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

This is a great looking piece. The blue bezel simply stands out....more than stand out...it literally "pops" out!


----------

